# Whats your VeloViewer score?



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2013)

As title says really. Mine is 89.12.


----------



## boybiker (1 Jul 2013)

83.59


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2013)

90.53


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Jul 2013)

Couldn't give a flying...


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2013)

VeloViewer score? ......goes off to google


----------



## Tommy2 (1 Jul 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Couldn't give a flying...


I don't think that was the question.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Jul 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> I don't think that was the question.


You're right, but that was my answer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2013)

88.89, Gawd knows how it is that high


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

97.01 Whatever that means?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> 97.01 Whatever that means?
> View attachment 25568


 
It means you ain't human


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2013)

98.25.
Average position 2nd
Top positional score 99.96 (1st out of 2,568)

It's a strava veloviewer score, more information here - 


> Your VeloViewer score is a way to compare yourself against your peers. It is the average segment position score from your top 25% (max 100) of non-downhill segment.
> More detail:
> 
> Position score - Each of your completed segments comes with a score, between 0 and 100, that represents your relative position based on the number of other athletes that have also ridden the segment. The higher the score the better!
> ...


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It means you ain't human


I dont have many uphill KOMs left going by the stuff in  Gaz's its just because I like to explore that its high.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jul 2013)

I haven't looked at veloviewer for weeks due too a borked body. It's changed quite a lot hasn't it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jul 2013)

Score is 92.1 and going though this update highlighted the fact that I've lost a third of my segments in the last few weeks!


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jul 2013)

97.24 for me?? whatever that means.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Average position 2nd
> Top positional score 99.96 (1st out of 2,568)


Av position: 7.8
Top positional score: 99.33 (2nd out of 296)

15 3rd cats and 31 4th cats. We dont have any 2 cat or higher climbs around here. Unless I head over to Snowdon.

198 rides totaling 3,892 miles. Hopefully I will pass the 4,000 mile mark by the end of this week.


----------



## MrJamie (1 Jul 2013)

lol 81.63


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jul 2013)

84.99 atm..


----------



## goody (1 Jul 2013)

94.


----------



## benborp (2 Jul 2013)

99.07 and I really need to get out more.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (2 Jul 2013)

99.14


----------



## lejogger (2 Jul 2013)

96.05

but 96.53 this year...


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jul 2013)

Would be interesting to know if anyone has 100.


----------



## RWright (2 Jul 2013)

Just checked mine. I bet I have the lowest 29.13  I know I am not fast but I am going to defend myself and try to salvage what little street cred I could possibly have left. 

In the past couple of months or so I have started venturing out to some more remote areas with very nice quite country roads with pretty smooth finished pavement. I have only recently been out because I have just built up my stamina to the point I felt I could get out there and back ok. I have been mostly a ride several of my own local routes fitness type rider. Many of these new areas are remote enough that you are probably not going to see anyone out there riding that doesn't have some saddle time.

I did this ride in early June: http://app.strava.com/activities/59377712 It was a good ride for me, out burning calories, not pushing really hard but trying to keep the momentum up some. I knew there were some segments but I didn't pay close attention to them but I did want to see the areas some of these other riders were riding. When I got home I saw a segment on my Strava that was about 7 miles long and I did it at 17 mph. I thought yeah ok, I can live with that. I then went to the segment page: http://app.strava.com/segments/4049851

My 17.3 mph avg. was 10.5 mph avg. slower than the KOM's 27.8 avg. 

I am pretty sure there have been races on the roads I have been riding as well as really fast club rides. Too many of the times are put up on the same day. These are young kids ( compared to me mostly anyway) , racing and training in groups and chain gangs. vs.
me, 55 year old fitness rider trying to lose weight and get in better shape.  There are several segments where I ride now that are like that. My new goal on segments out there is try to get off the last segment leaderboard page. 

Well, that's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## gaz (2 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> <snip>


Just aim to beat your past time and then you're improving. PR!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2013)

Mine says, 93.60.

Now where is the box where I enter this on my next time trial entry? Should definitely get a ride on Etwall with that. 

If you couldn't tell already, I do not subscribe to this metric, nor the RITMO rating (I haven't tried this one myself) and am a little grumpy about all of these silly performance metrics and because I am not having the best of days I feel like ranting a little to blow off some steam.

I do realise it is a 'bit of fun', but how many 'bit of fun' meaningless metrics does anyone need.

Maybe I will open up an email account, you can all email me your strava links, sportive palmares, what model bike you ride and what clothing you wear or any other evidence you feel should be taken into consideration and I'll email you back some arbitrary number (what range would people prefer their arbitrary score to lie within? The options are as follows: Between 0-10? 1-10? 0-100? 1-100? 3-41? 7-109?) AND a swishy title/rank based on the given data? I will create a donation page where you can donate a few pence here and there to pay for my running costs (coffee and muffins).


----------



## lejogger (2 Jul 2013)

It's all fairly meaningless isn't it as everyone uses Strava differently?

Are my commutes a true indication of my cycling ability when on a heavier bike or have a pannier or a rucksack strapped to my back? Should those segments be discounted? 

What about club runs which are handled at a slower group pace? Are they a true reflection of my solo strength and ability?

What about a segment I might cycle through once towards the end of a tough century ride in crap weather. Is it right that that's compared to someone who may pass through that everyday on a short training course?

Gobbledygook.


----------



## DWiggy (2 Jul 2013)

96.8? isn't that a radio station?


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2013)

benborp said:


> 99.07 and I really need to get out more.


 
Actually, it sounds like you need to stay in more.


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2013)

lejogger said:


> It's all fairly meaningless isn't it as everyone uses Strava differently?


 
It also depends on where you ride and what type of segments you cover. If you ride in a heavily populated area with lots of segments used by pros out on their training rides, you will probably have a lower score than a rural pootler unless you are very, very fast yourself.

Edit: just realised that's not quite right because it only takes your best 25% of rides into account.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jul 2013)

98.36, heh

The stats don't mean much to me:
# PR's: 2,595
# PR's tries>1: 1,572
Top pos score 99.85 - Merstham mad mile - 1st of 680
Avg Position: 6.7
Avg Total: 274


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2013)

Fwiw...

96.56
From 83 of 331 segments
# PR's: 479
# PR's tries>1: 300
Top pos score: 99.88 - 1st of 809
Avg Position: 6.0
Avg Total: 190


----------



## VamP (2 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Mine says, 93.60.
> 
> Now where is the box where I enter this on my next time trial entry? Should definitely get a ride on Etwall with that.
> 
> ...


 
Top rant


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> Top rant


 
I aim to please!

My new dialogue following a TT:

Me: Hey, how did you get on?
Other Rider: Yeah, not too bad, found it hard coming back though, definitely not a quick day, block headwind up that drag into the finish (you say this even if it was a fast day and you PB'd by 20 seconds), really suffered in the last 2 miles (people always says this, no idea why, suffering is the point............).
Me: Yeah, so........... how do you think that ride will influence your RITMO rating?


----------



## gam001 (2 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I aim to please!
> 
> My new dialogue following a TT:
> 
> ...


You'll be able to ask me soon Rob...it looks like I can make my TT debut on J2/1 on 15 July. Then looking at doing each Monday thereafter...when do they finish - end of August...might be able to get 5 or 6 in??
You: Hey, how did you get on?
Me: Sufferend for the last 10 miles, but at least I've got a PB


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> You'll be able to ask me soon Rob...it looks like I can make my TT debut on J2/1 on 15 July. Then looking at doing each Monday thereafter...when do they finish - end of August...might be able to get 5 or 6 in??
> You: Hey, how did you get on?
> Me: Sufferend for the last 10 miles, but at least I've got a PB


 
Most importantly, how will it affect your RITMO rating?

I am marshalling next week, but will be racing on the 15th most likely.

They run every Monday until August 17th, then we have an interclub 25 on the 14th Sep. Hill Climb up the Cat and Fiddle on the 18th July too.


----------



## VamP (2 Jul 2013)

I heard a rumour that BC are going to start giving out road ranking points based on the RITMO score, to get around the problem of too many 4th cat crashes. Incredible but true! Apparently the RITMO algorithm has a great predictor of bunch riding competence.


----------



## Fnaar (2 Jul 2013)

Er... mine's only 62.89


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Would be interesting to know if anyone has 100.


 

you can't


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> you can't


I guess if you got first on every segment that you did then your result would be 100. Even if a newbie did one segment and got first, wouldnt that make it 100?


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jul 2013)

No

It's percentiles.

You never reach 100.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jul 2013)

99.99
Sorry chaps, you will just need to live with it, the mere fact that I only do remote segments that I create and only I ride means nothing nor the fact I zig zag my way in to work to avoid segments doesn't either nor the fact my Garmin thinks I am riding on a 3500mm rear wheel....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2013)

NaN


----------



## ianwoodi (3 Jul 2013)

92,67 few kom and 2nd 3rd


----------



## paul04 (3 Jul 2013)

mine is 87.11
did notice looking at the Segment Stats, best segment, top pos score 99.48 1st out of 193 people


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> 99.99
> Sorry chaps, you will just need to live with it, the mere fact that I only do remote segments that I create and only I ride means nothing nor the fact I zig zag my way in to work to avoid segments doesn't either nor the fact my Garmin thinks I am riding on a 3500mm rear wheel....


Seriously, thats why I cant be bothered with strava (and just use it for record purposes), some sad people do things like that or use digitalepo etc.


----------



## paul04 (3 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Seriously, thats why I cant be bothered with strava (and just use it for record purposes), some sad people do things like that or use digitalepo etc.


 

like yourself I use it mostly for recording the miles I do, If I am close to a kom I will give it a go,
I was reading about digital epo the other day
link, http://road.cc/content/news/84868-digital-epo-smash-your-strava-times…-cheating
not good if one has to sink that low to use it.


----------



## gam001 (3 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Most importantly, how will it affect your RITMO rating?
> 
> I am marshalling next week, but will be racing on the 15th most likely.
> 
> They run every Monday until August 17th, then we have an interclub 25 on the 14th Sep. Hill Climb up the Cat and Fiddle on the 18th July too.


Ritmo at around 2.5, so presume it might decrease with 3 rides faster than I usually ride 
(I know - who cares!)


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Seriously, thats why I cant be bothered with strava (and just use it for record purposes), some sad people do things like that or use digitalepo etc.


 
Its a handy gauge for yourself too see where your at and to get PRs, but some of the segments seem mental, certainly on my commute. Although I know one of the guys who has been getting alot of the KOMs around Fife at the moment and I know that he is defo the real deal! He is has set is stall out for missuers Hardie and Sharp


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> Its a handy gauge for yourself too see where your at and to get PRs, but some of the segments seem mental, certainly on my commute. Although I know one of the guys who has been getting alot of the KOMs around Fife at the moment and I know that he is defo the real deal! He is has set is stall out for missuers Hardie and Sharp


RwGPS gives a better analysis of your individual attempts at a segment but strava has the advantage of privacy zones  Craig went through a stage when he was going for (and getting) nearly every KOM but I don't think he has bothered much of late. When I see his name or other folks I know they are genuine despite being phenominal!


----------



## Tommy2 (3 Jul 2013)

72.22 cycling
82.92 running


----------



## theFire (4 Jul 2013)

95.03

Top pos score: 99.89
Avg Position: 18.0


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> No
> 
> It's percentiles.
> 
> You never reach 100.


 
Not sure how VeloViewer works, but I know how percentiles work - 1st percentile is between 0% and 1% and 100th percentile is between 99% and 100%


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2013)

I'd suggest you read how it works.


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'd suggest you read how it works.


 
I don't use veloviewer, so no need to


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2013)

You should know better than to comment on something you haven't read


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> I don't use veloviewer


Loser


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> You should know better than to comment on something you haven't read


 
I was commenting on percentiles comments, which I did read 
Just had a look at veloviewer though and it looks like a pretty nifty bit of kit!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> I was commenting on percentiles comments, which I did read
> Just had a look at veloviewer though and it looks like a pretty nifty bit of kit!


 

You know me well enough to know I give short replies and CBA with details.

I'm not on the new veloviewer, and aint loading the fecker up over here with an open internet connection. The developer knows his stuff and likes his stats too It was me who told him to look at using percentiles and cumulatives for segments.


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> You know me well enough to know I give short replies and CBA with details.
> 
> I'm not on the new veloviewer, and aint loading the fecker up over here with an open internet connection. The developer knows his stuff and likes his stats too It was me who told him to look at using percentiles and cumulatives for segments.


 
Just read this on the website which may help...

So, the easiest solution I can see is to ditch the term “percentile” from this column and replace it with something like “Position Score” with the higher the value the better. It will remain to be calculated as it is now (100 * ([number of riders] – [position]) / [number of riders]). This will make it simpler for more people to understand, especially if they know it is between 0 and 100. It should also remove the confusion for the real statisticians out there. I’ll also remove the % as well and just provide am “out of 100″ type description.


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> You know me well enough to know I give short replies and CBA with details.
> 
> I'm not on the new veloviewer, and aint loading the fecker up over here with an open internet connection. The developer knows his stuff and likes his stats too It was me who told him to look at using percentiles and cumulatives for segments.


 
Nice suggestion


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2013)

http://www.geekschat.net/


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Loser


 
Is that where all of the stats at the bottom of your posts come from potsy??


----------



## gam001 (5 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> http://www.geekschat.net/


 
It's a real website


----------



## dmj (5 Jul 2013)

89.44 and i mostly just commute, not complaining with that!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Jul 2013)

*VeloViewer Score*

66.62 From 57 of 227 segments.
only really commuting, will hopefully be getting more segments in this weekend

68.86 From 4 of 17 segments. if i change it to 2013 only


----------



## Steve Saunders (10 Jul 2013)

Started cycling last May, and it's currently saying :
94.91 = all time, from 73 of 290 segments.
96.31 = this year, from 46 of 182 segments.

Pretty happy with that as I have around two dozen KOM's in there - a few on cat 4's.


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2013)

*84.93*


----------



## Ben Lowe (10 Jul 2013)

Just to give everyone a target, or perhaps depress people, the current highest VeloViewer Score is 99.93. Lots of KOM's on very popular segments, by the way, it's not my score!
I saw a link to the RIMTO score (didn't fancy giving all my contact details to Decathlon in the sign-up process so didn't look any closer) but I very rarely ride hard for a whole ride. Usually it is with the club or the wife where there is lots of waiting around to regroup and cafe action. Because of that I was anticipating on always having a relatively poor RIMTO score so thought I'd create one I'd do better at  Hopefully by taking the top 25% of your scoring segments (capped at 100) then it'll only be taking into account segments you've actually had a dig at. It also doesn't favour Grimpers over Rouleurs as the average grade doesn't impact the score, as long as it is over -0.25%. Results can be skewed a bit though by high scoring duplicate segments but hey, its just a bit of fun!


----------



## tmesis (11 Jul 2013)

*92.74*


----------



## STTuey (11 Jul 2013)

Mine is currently 99.36


----------



## the_mikey (18 Sep 2013)

the_mikey said:


> 84.99 atm..



90.98 now


----------



## ianwoodi (18 Sep 2013)

just reached 93.3


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (18 Sep 2013)

95.77
max possible 99.61
average position 9.8


----------



## 400bhp (18 Sep 2013)

98.99


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Sep 2013)

98.78, miniscule improvement.

# PR's:3,038
# PR's tries>1:1,907
Top pos score99.72 - Stockwell Sprint - 10th of 3,592
Avg Position:5.7
Avg Total:244


----------



## Spartak (19 Sep 2013)

91.21


----------



## User6179 (19 Sep 2013)

95.70  from 100 of 502 segments


----------



## cd365 (19 Sep 2013)

94.8 from mostly commuting


----------



## Venod (19 Sep 2013)

96.16 from mostly cycling


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2013)

All of these close to maximal numbers indicate the algorithm is piss poor, or the general population of Strava users are weaklings! I know for a fact @400bhp is only a 6 out of 10 

I jest!


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)




----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

He should stretch the scores-use a function of logn or something.


----------



## john-boy (19 Sep 2013)

VeloViewer Score
64.97
From 22 of 89 segments.
Maximum possible score: 99.18

but i am a fat newbie who only been riding again for 2 months.........thats my excuss anyway


----------



## scubacat (1 Jul 2014)

About 8 inches ?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> 95.77
> max possible 99.61
> average position 9.8


97.9 at the moment so slowly creeping up.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jul 2014)

94.60 at the time of posting.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jul 2014)

95.43


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Jul 2014)




----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jul 2014)

Not bad, in the 98s myself but hard improving from that position albeit I`ve been fortunate that the local hill climber aka my neighbour has hung up his Strava boots and I`ve since benefited from some extra KOMs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

Mines gone up from 88.89 last July to 93.30.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Jul 2014)

New to cycling this year.

84.31

Was higher, but the weather has taken its toll. Lol.


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Jul 2014)

So, if you did a load of segments that hardly anyone has ridden, and got a load of KOM/podiums etc, would that give you a higher score than someone who rides massively popular segments and gets say a load of top 20's out of a couple of thousand attempts?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> So, if you did a load of segments that hardly anyone has ridden, and got a load of KOM/podiums etc, would that give you a higher score than someone who rides massively popular segments and gets say a load of top 20's out of a couple of thousand attempts?



The rider doing the popular segments gets the higher score


----------



## Wafer (4 Jul 2014)

50.62


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> So, if you did a load of segments that hardly anyone has ridden, and got a load of KOM/podiums etc, would that give you a higher score than someone who rides massively popular segments and gets say a load of top 20's out of a couple of thousand attempts?



If you're the only person to ride a segment, you score 50. If you're KOM on a segment two people have ridden, you score 66.67. If you're 100th on a segment 100,000 people have ridden, you score 99.9.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2014)

Wafer said:


> 50.62


----------



## Wafer (5 Jul 2014)

Hopefully  
That is only based on a few rides. Doubt I'll be challenging most of the scores listed in the thread so far though!


----------



## Venod (14 Jul 2014)

I have been stuck on 98 for months, just got 99 today, I feel I had to share this .


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Just to reiterate how the Veloviewer scoring works...

I rode a new segment yesterday and came 2,025th on the Strava ranking. Doesn't sound too impressive, but my Veloviewer score for that segment is a respectable 90.00 - simply because the segment has been ridden by 20,252 people!

My best segment score is 99.95, on a segment where I'm in position 1 out of 2,006 riders, but few of my KOMs score anything like as high as that, and I have a 99.72 where I'm position 21 out of 7,619.

My current overall score is 98.41 - been rising steadily from 96.93 this time last year!


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jul 2014)

Overall score of 99.87 and top position score of 99.98 whatever that means.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Overall score of 99.87 and top position score of 99.98 whatever that means.



Yeah, like you don't know. Smug git.


----------



## bpsmith (23 Jul 2014)

More importantly, it will kill your score if you set up any segments to track yourself over obscure routes once off the main roads. I had done this a year ago when starting out riding again. The KOM was meaningless on all of them, as only single finger number of people had done them and I had moved on from those routes too. Delete!

Then have to wait a week to update VV. Lol.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (23 Jul 2014)

All this pressure to perform is giving me a headache!


----------



## BrynCP (23 Jul 2014)

76.06 (since Nov 2013), rising to 81.31 if I only include my road bike (last 2.5 months).

Obviously quite low compared to others!


----------



## Zoro (26 Jul 2014)

For my kid his 15th year:


----------



## smutchin (9 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> My current overall score is 98.41



Now up to 98.56. Probably doesn't hurt that I borrowed a Trek Emonda and took it out for a few laps of Regents Park yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Sep 2014)

Now have 90.88 overall. It's great that it breaks down into bike level too. I have 95.98 on my Bianchi against 81.33 on my Giant.


----------



## CopperCyclist (9 Sep 2014)

*VeloViewer Score*
94.33

And I don't have the foggiest what that actually means.


----------



## Robeh (10 Sep 2014)

71.61..


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Nov 2014)

ive only just found out about Veloviewer - currently have a score of 84.34


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2014)

Mines 65.something, not quite in the same league really


----------



## burndust (1 Nov 2014)

83.06....considering my summer was ruined by injury....I'm happy with that


----------



## Stonechat (3 Nov 2014)

79.74
Only going up very slowly

Are folks here going to pay the charge being introduced to use the site?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> 79.74
> Only going up very slowly
> 
> Are folks here going to pay the charge being introduced to use the site?


I think I will probably pay it Bob. I quite like the site. As long as they don't get greedy and bump the price up I think it is probably fair enough to cover the costs of keeping such a site going.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I will probably pay it Bob. I quite like the site. As long as they don't get greedy and bump the price up I think it is probably fair enough to cover the costs of keeping such a site going.


I probably will too
I like some facilities - whch admittedly you could use on it's own = like split times
But its the overall package which is so good.


----------



## cd365 (3 Nov 2014)

Doubt I will pay.


----------



## Colin_P (3 Nov 2014)

I do this so you lot can claim your glory! Just remember that every time I ride a segment slowly, your scores go up.

Mine is currently 48.88 out of a max possible of 97.25. The best I've had is 50.74.

I don't care as I know I'll never be fast having a heart condition and being on a massive dose of beta blockers. Most of my rides are also leisurely runs on farms tracks with my dog trotting along side.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Nov 2014)

Colin_P said:


> I do this so you lot can claim your glory! Just remember that every time I ride a segment slowly, your scores go up.
> 
> Mine is currently 48.88 out of a max possible of 97.25. The best I've had is 50.74.
> 
> I don't care as I know I'll never be fast having a heart condition and being on a massive dose of beta blockers. Most of my rides are also leisurely runs on farms tracks with my dog trotting along side.


I only get good scores either by finding segments that few regular riders use or occasionally going for it when the wind is in the right direction
I have ridden segments at 20 mph and am in the bottom half


----------



## bpsmith (3 Nov 2014)

Scores are lower on the segments with less people on usually. I had a couple of obscure KOM's for a while, before more riders found them. I now sit in 3rd place on one and score more than when I had the KOM, due to quite a few people having done the same segment since.


----------



## the_mikey (3 Nov 2014)

cd365 said:


> Doubt I will pay.



I've already cleared my data and de-authorised Veloviewer app permission in Strava. I'm unlikely to pay just to have a bit more data than Strava provides.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Nov 2014)

Same here tbh. I rarely go on the site to update, hence only finding out about the sub model from here. Not enough on there for me to bother tbh. I will soon do the same as @the_mikey


----------



## Justinslow (9 Aug 2015)

94.17 and at the moment always rising.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Aug 2015)

I find the site invaluable, so I paid

VV score 86.81, slowly rising


----------



## Robeh (10 Aug 2015)

stopped using it as soon as they started charging,im on stava premium and cant justify paying for both TBH


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Aug 2015)

Same here and also wonder what the point is for me paying premium
Strava .


----------



## lejogger (10 Aug 2015)

99.26... seems to have risen a fair amount since I posted to this thread a couple of years ago.

However, to be fair, I still don't have a clue what it actually means.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2015)

If you now have to pay to get it, I think I will give it a miss.


----------



## Robeh (10 Aug 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you now have to pay to get it, I think I will give it a miss.


http://blog.veloviewer.com/veloviewer-free-vs-pro/


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2015)

Robeh said:


> http://blog.veloviewer.com/veloviewer-free-vs-pro/


Ah ok. Velo Viewer score 99.93 top position score 99.99 and max poss score 99.96. Slightly better than a year ago. I feel like I am willy waving whilst not quite understanding what it all means.  I just ride the bike hard.


----------



## kiriyama (10 Aug 2015)

97.89.... looks like they got their maths wrong!


----------



## cd365 (10 Aug 2015)

cd365 said:


> Doubt I will pay.


I paid lol


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ah ok. Velo Viewer score 99.93 top position score 99.99 and max poss score 99.96. Slightly better than a year ago. I feel like I am willy waving whilst not quite understanding what it all means.  I just ride the bike hard.


Sounds rubbish to me, but i too have no idea what it all means


----------



## bazzer2 (14 Aug 2015)

I think Veloviewer is the tool that Strava (paid) should be. I'm happy to pay for it, a tenner a year for all that motiviation is absolutely worth it for me. I don't pay for Strava though.

Oh, and 97.80


----------

